# Wannabe Culinary Student



## stevelr (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently changed my focus in life from IT to culinary, I'm 18 years old and before I decided to go to university for a BSC:IT, I imagined myself 10 years from now and sitting at a desk all day was definitely not what I wanted. Because of this I turned to my backup plan(which in all honesty I was alot more interested in) that I've been thinking about for the past few years and I'll be starting at a local culinary school here in Malta at the end of the summer. My cooking skills aren't bad but at the moment my only experiences are home cooking and a few small functions for family/friends which are usually original recipes or things off of tv chef cookbooks.

To cut my post short, I'm looking for a good book/books/collection of books to start reading and following to be able to get good, basic cooking done the right way, following the right techniques and basically getting a head start on school. Any and all suggestions would be awesome, thanks in advance!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The right way? not the profitable way is Guide Culinaire or Escoffier cook book for class, upscale. Fanny Farmer Cookbook for good American Fare.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

When you get into school there will be a list of required readings. 

Rather than approaching this helter skelter, I'd get an advanced copy of the books you'll need for school. That should give you all the head-start you need.


----------



## stevelr (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, appreciated.


----------

